# Mango Bean



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Has anyone tried a coffee in one of these outlets?

They seem to be springing up around the North (plus one in Leatherhead) and have just opened a store in Darlington. I popped in out of curiosity and asked if I could buy some of their freshly roasted beans (they roast their own apparently). But the girl behind the counter just shrugged and said the boss isn't in today so can't help you. Not a great start. Didn't have time to order a coffee so off I went.


----------

